# is there any software directory for unix ?



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

is there any software directory/listing or repository that lists or has only codes/programs that is solely made by/with unix philosophy ? like suckless.org applications ?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 12, 2019)

Please define what you mean by "solely made by/with unix philosophy".  Actually, you should begin by defining what you mean by "unix philosophy", as that is in and of itself is a point of great debate.  And then please propose an algorithm for testing whether a piece of software follows your definition.

By the way: Rob Pike (one of the people in the original Unix group and father of Plan 9, the successor to Unix in the research group) uses a Mac for his personal workstation and at work.  And Ken Thompson (one of the two surviving fathers of Unix, as Dennis Ritchie has left our earthly source control system) is rumored to use a Chromebook, but I can't verify that.  So your proposed definition and algorithm should probably return that both MacOS and ChromeOS and their application are the "Unix philosophy".


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 13, 2019)

Well...MacOS _is_ certified UNIX.


----------



## xtremae (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm not aware of any particular list, but you could consult the suckless.org website, mailing lists and assorted references like cat-v.org.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 13, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Well...MacOS _is_ certified UNIX.


Well, so is z/OS (the old IBM mainframe operating system formerly known as "MVS").  I just looked it up: It has actually passed the full OpenGroup testing suite for Unix certification, as long as you use the correct version of the C++ compiler on it.  In reality, z/OS is so far away from the "Unix philosophy", it isn't funny.  To begin with, even on recent versions, you actually had to write JCL decks (on virtual punched cards) to perform certain system administration tasks.  No shell here!  It also contains no single line from the old Bell Labs or BSD kernels.  And it usually runs in EBCDIC, not ASCII.  

I think Microsoft Windows is also in some fashion Unix certified, even though I can't see them on the OpenGroup certification page.  Maybe they are just certified to be POSIX compliant?  Which in some fashion (as far as API is concerned) is the real Unix-conformance specification?

And really, if both MVS and Windows are "certified Unix", then the term "Unix philosophy" has taken on a meaning that probably eludes most people, in particular me.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> Regarding Mac OS, since Apple switched his OS to the NextStep code (before I don't know), this is a BSD and POSIX compliant OS.
> Is this a "POSIX" certfied ? Probably yes, but in any case Mac OS can't be UNIX certified because basically BSD IS NOT UNIX, and as FreeBSD can't be a UNIX certified OS.


MacOS 10.14 *is* UNIX certified. FreeBSD _can_ be certified. It just costs a lot of money and every version would need to be re-certified. Same for POSIX. FreeBSD is POSIX compliant but not certified. Again because this costs a lot of money. As far as I know no Linux distribution is UNIX or POSIX certified. Windows _was_ POSIX certified but only for NT 3.5, 3.51 and 4.0. 





__





						Open Brand
					





					www.opengroup.org
				






> The UNIX 03 Product Standard is the mark for systems conforming to Version 3 of the Single UNIX Specification. It is a significantly enhanced version of the UNIX 98 Product Standard. The mandatory enhancements include alignment with ISO/IEC 9989:1999 C Programming Language, IEEE Std 1003.1-2001 and ISO/IEC 9945:2002. This Product Standard includes the following mandatory Product Standards: Internationalized System Calls and Libraries Extended V3,Commands and Utilities V4, C Language V2, and Internationalized Terminal Interfaces.







__





						Open Brand
					





					www.opengroup.org


----------



## xtremae (Mar 13, 2019)

The Inspur K-UX linux distribution is UNIX certified but i believe the OP's question pertains to applications, not operating systems.

OpenBrand


----------



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Mar 13, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> […] To begin with, even on recent versions, you actually had to write JCL decks (on virtual punched cards) to perform certain system administration tasks.  No shell here! […]



On z/OS there is ISPF console I use in the interactive mode on a daily basis.


----------

